# Introducing!! our newest buckling!! Flat Rocks!!



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm getting a new buckling!!!  He will be joining us early September :leap: 

he shall be Flat Rocks King Charlemagne :laugh:
he is out of:
Flat Rocks Dobby (Irish Whisper Harry Potter x Flat Rocks Ever After)
HBF O Stolen Kiss (HBF T Orion x Willow Creek Stolen Treasure)

I'M SO EXCITED


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful! How exciting!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

:leap: 

Your family is growing :wahoo:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice looking goat. Congratulations.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome boy!!

Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oooooo I was SO wishin' I could have gotten him! LOL I just can't keep ANOTHER buck! :thumb: Very nice boy !


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

He brings my herd sire total up to 4 so I'm still safe :-D


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Isn't he Splashy! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cute! I have 2 does that look SO much like him!! I love the spots!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

He is super cute! Congrats!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the HBF herd? The dam is an HBF, and the Grandam, but I can't find any information on who they are.... :whatgoat: :scratch:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Have you seen pictures of the udder?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I have not.. I am really winging it on this one. I've worked up a pedigree and have pictures of all but the dam. Sunni at Flat Rocks is going to send pics to me this weekend.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

is HBF Holli Berri Farm in TX?? ADGA has the herd name HBF in TX, so it stands to reason it is... but hmmmm


----------



## KYLeona (Aug 2, 2012)

What a BEAUTIFUL boy! Congratulations!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you!! I'm really pleased


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> Does anyone know anything about the HBF herd? The dam is an HBF, and the Grandam, but I can't find any information on who they are.... :whatgoat: :scratch:


Why not ask Sunni? :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on your new boy!
I got 3 new does from Flat ROcks delivered a few weeks ago. I am happy with them.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice buck, congratulations! I am searching for a buck for my heard!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very Nice... :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I didn't know about their anniversary sale till this week!! I'm so glad this little guy was still available, he's going to do great things around here


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Logan,

I am.. I'm just impatient... I like doing research


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> Logan,
> 
> I am.. I'm just impatient... I like doing research


 :thumbup: OK cool. Enjoy your new boy!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is gorgeous congrats.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Bayouslug:

I grew up in Hallsville TX, you anywhere near there?


----------

